# Modifier GC



## jknudsen7 (Mar 18, 2019)

I work for a hospitalist group and our physicians are contracted at a teaching hospital.  We were only recently made aware of modifier GC.  We have not been using this on our charges when supervising residents and we are getting paid with no issues.  My question is, if we start using this, is it going to prompt an audit?  Would we be ok to continue NOT using this modifier? We have been involved in audits in the past where we were required to send notes on these types of charges and there were no issues.  We want to do what is right, but don't want to invite unnecessary attention. Thoughts?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 18, 2019)

If a resident provided the service and the supervising provider provided the attestation indicating he/she also saw and evaluated the patient then yes you are to use the GC modifier.  If there is no attestation or the supervising provider does not indicated they saw the patient but only read and approved the documented the visit is not billable.  So the use of the GC modifier is the assurance that the qualification for a billable service when provided by a resident has been met.


----------



## MeanderingMichigander (Aug 5, 2019)

I am struggling with whether the -GC for the E/M goes on the *-PC charge*, the *-TC charge*, or *both.* 

*Example:* 
E/M provided by resident under supervision. Documentation contains attestation.  Rapid strep performed, so modifier -25 needed, as well.

*Which is correct:*


ABC99214_-PC _*-GC*​99214_-PC_​99214_-PC _*-GC*​G0463_-TC _*-25*​G0463_-TC _*-25 -GC*​G0463_-TC _*-25 -GC*​87880_-TC_​87880_-TC_​87880_-TC_​

Or something else??

Thank you!!


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 5, 2019)

You should not need a 25 modifier on the G0463 otherwise C is the correct choice.


----------

